# Looking for a MINIATURE red/apricot female



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I would love an apricot miniature poodle. However, I am on a waiting list for a white one because the breeder is so conscientious and appears to be the best breeder in my area (anything less than a 5 hour drive).

I doubt there is no reputable breeder that has an available puppy in any color. You will usually be put on a waiting list. Add to that the general population is buying far more puppies than usual (because they have been home with Covid and now have time for a puppy). If there are any shows in your area, go to them and speak to the people showing miniature and toy poodles. Litters are often not advertised.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Even finding a well bred puppy is next to impossible at this time, but if you are looking for breeding rights I suggest approaching breeders who would be willing to mentor you if you lack experience and do a co-ownership with a breed quality puppy. To grant breeding rights, breeders will generally require a co-owner agreement or set stipulations for breeding such as completing health testing and showing the dog.


----------



## deami (Jan 3, 2021)

Michigan Gal said:


> I would love an apricot miniature poodle. However, I am on a waiting list for a white one because the breeder is so conscientious and appears to be the best breeder in my area (anything less than a 5 hour drive).
> 
> I doubt there is no reputable breeder that has an available puppy in any color. You will usually be put on a waiting list. Add to that the general population is buying far more puppies than usual (because they have been home with Covid and now have time for a puppy). If there are any shows in your area, go to them and speak to the people showing miniature and toy poodles. Litters are often not advertised.



Thank you for the advice, I really apriciate it. I know the steps in the procedure regarding buying a puppy as a very close person is a breeder. Unfortunately in Europe (I'm in Italy) there are no shows and any kind of events (it's a hard lockdown for a long time now and we can move only for groceries, work or medical issues) because of the Covid. 
I'm sure something will come up, it just takes time .


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Have you tried looking through the FCI national clubs and their poodle clubs? Are you planning on showing her?


----------

